# Improvements to Uber’s cleaning fee policy and processes



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

As mentioned in the Podcast from UKANCALLMEDIVI

*Improvements to Uber's cleaning fee policy and processes *

Over the past few months, our team has been working on improving the cleaning fee policy and processes in Australia and New Zealand.

After reviewing and analysing hundreds of driver-partner support messages, we're making a series of changes we hope will improve your experience. Read on to learn more about what's changing.

*These 3 cleaning fee policy and process improvements start today:*

Cleaning fee amounts have been reviewed to better reflect the cost of cleaning your car.
Cleaning fee requests will now be processed within 24 hours of reporting.
When reporting a mess, you can now change a rider's rating as well as giving feedback.
We believe these changes will go a long way to improving your experience in the rare event that a rider makes a mess in your car. However, there are also a few details we need from you to properly follow up on a cleaning fee claim.

This is what you need to do when claiming a cleaning fee:

Submit your request within 3 days. Otherwise, we will be unable to provide a cleaning fee.
Include trip details and the rider's name so we can follow up.
Provide a detailed written description of the mess.
Attach 3 clear and unique photos of the mess.
In some cases, we may ask you to provide a quote for professional cleaning.

*Cleaning fees are there to help keep you on the road*
Cleaning fees are charged to riders and are only paid when the mess made is significant enough to prevent you from accepting further trips. If a rider makes a mess and you are able to accept and complete trips within a short time afterwards, your request may not be processed.

*We know you'll do the right thing*
We know that most driver-partners do the right thing, but there have been cases of fraudulent claims for cleaning fees. These requests ultimately make it harder for our team to help honest driver-partners in the future. They also have a negative impact on riders. In line with our Community Guidelines, fraudulent claims can lead to deactivation.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

They advise that cleaning fee amounts have been reviewed but haven't advised what the reviewed amounts are. They have not yet updated this aspect of the advice to riders: https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...e?nodeId=b0bfe056-8651-4dfd-8495-21c369059cc8.

Under the new policy, Uber may now in some cases request the driver to obtain a quote from a professional cleaner. This is new.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

I think I would use the description "changes" rather than "improvements" until we have seen the detail!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Uber policy on assistance animals also has something to say about cleaning fees:

'Riders will be refunded any cleaning fees charged for shedding by their assistance animal'.

(https://www.uber.com/en-AU/legal/policies/service-animal-policy/au/)


----------

